# Clausing 4904 just purchased. newb question



## ExoFatty (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi guys I just purchased a used clasing 4904 lathe to to basic stuff.  I'm pretty new to lathes and took a course in 2006 on basic lathe work and just used all the equipment at school

my main question is.  is there a better tool holder upgrade to purchase?  or multiple tool holders?  I want to use a parting tool and dont have the proper holder.  Aldo replacing the exhishisting holder would be nice. Any variations of quality options would be greatly appreciated

the tailstock is stuck and saw how someone's keyway was broken.  Well , I'm pretty new and I screwed it out as much as possible and now it wont go back in.  when i was turning it was real tough.  Anyome that does quality machine work repair in southern cali someone recomends?

as well as my tailstock being hard to turn, the angle cutter wheel is hard to spin as well.  everything else spins good. left right and foward and back handles are good

thanks in advance!


----------



## BladesIIB (Oct 29, 2021)

Some pics would help to see what tool holder you have now?  I think most people would recommend an Aloris type Quick Change Tool Holder.  That would be my recommendation.  You don't have to go name brand on Quick Change holder and Quick Change tool holders.  Aloris is just the style.  I am sure someone with a similar size Clausing can let you know if BXA is the right size of QCTP for you.  Good luck.


----------



## ExoFatty (Oct 29, 2021)

that's my current setup.  right now im just want to cut cylindrical spacers to get me into shape. facing and turning down the round stock is fine but i want to use the parting tool.

I will take a 2nd look at the tailstock


----------



## ExoFatty (Oct 29, 2021)

aloris looks like what i want and need.  Newb question, how do I know the one that fits my machine?


----------



## Aukai (Oct 29, 2021)

This may shed some light on what you need.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 30, 2021)

The Clausing 49xx is a 10" swing machine.  We only have two slightly different 4900 Series manuals and no Clausing catalogs so I was unable to determine what the 04 means.  But I would recommend that you opt for the AXA series of QCTP.  The AXA is nominally made for 3/8" square tooling and can hold 1/2" barely.  There seems to be a fairly large price increase for the QCTP, the tool holders and the tooling between the AXA and  the BXA, larger than from BXA to CXA.  

One general fallacy not usually appreciated until after the initial purchase is that if you only buy one of the "kits" that usually comes with the tool post and 4 different holders, you almost are no better off than with the Lantern style holder if you need to use more than one cutter.  I think that I have over a dozen of the common turning and facing holders with different types of cutters already in them and with the vertical positioners already zeroed in.

There are two styles of tool posts, wedge and piston.  Mine is a Yuasa piston type b0ught 40 years ago.  But Yuasa no longer makes QCTP's and most of the Chinese made ones have smaller or much smaller pistons.  So I and most other people generally recommend that you buy the wedge type.  Fortunately you only need one tool post.  Tne actual cutter holders are all the same, regardless of which TP you have.  As far as brands go, you will have to ask others.  As I haven't bought a TP in 40 years.


----------



## ExoFatty (Oct 30, 2021)

thanks, the seller did give me a few pieces that were 0.500" and i was very close where i did not want to fit by hand. I'm petty new and will see if my friends nearby can help me out.   i would love to throw on different tools to help my lathe game.   

appreciate all the comments and suggestions


----------



## talvare (Oct 30, 2021)

ExoFatty said:


> when i was turning it was real tough.
> 
> as well as my tailstock being hard to turn, the angle cutter wheel is hard to spin as well.


Congratulations on the new lathe. My first recommendation would be to STOP cranking on handles that are difficult to turn ! The tail stock and compound slide should turn with little effort. You can cause damage by forcing these things. I would disassemble these components, clean and adjust/repair as necessary before going any further. These are pretty basic mechanical mechanisms and are generally not difficult to disassemble.
Just my .02 cents.
Ted


----------



## ExoFatty (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks for the response.  Looking at it there are only a few pieces.  Either the keyway is jammed and/or the dial comes off?


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 30, 2021)

I need to correct an earlier post of mine in which I described a tailstpck ram lock as having a pair of vertical cylinders drawn against and locking the ram  by turning a handle mounted on top of the tailstock.  Although that is one way to do it, on the Clausing 4900 Series. the two cylinders are horizontal and the locking lever is on the rear of the tailstock.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2021)

Although that is one possibility for the ram being stuck, and perhaps the more likely, another possibility is that either the ram or the ram lock is frozen in the locked position.  The key is a round pin running in a semicircular groove, not a Woodruff key.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 31, 2021)

If you go looking for AXA tool posts, you'll find there are basically two options: USA made (expensive) or Chinese (not nearly as
expensive).  Of the Chinese tools, there are a few that have proven to be good quality.  One of these choices are the tools sold
by All Industrial Tool on their Ebay site.  I've been completely happy the tool holders I've bought from them:








						AXA Wedge Tool Post Set for 12" Lathe Swing with Holder Numbers: 1-2-4-7-10 647829667764 | eBay
					

Fully interchangeable with Aloris, Dorian, Phase II, Yuasa, and most other manufacturer components (AXA or 100 Series only). Includes a machineable base to make a T-slot nut to fit your lathe. Quickly and easily installed on an engine, bench, or turret lathe for a wide range of operations.



					www.ebay.com
				




If you go to All Industrial's website you'll see they also sell Aloris if you want to compare prices.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2021)

There is also the option of buying a used QCTP and holders (there was a set listed on here earlier today).  AFAIK, that would be the only source of Yuasa, for example..  Also (and I have to weasel-word this and say that I am not suggesting that you buy from them) the Chinese maker that generally has perhaps the best reputation (and is maybe the most expensive) is called Shars.  I've bought a few things from them and had no complaints.  The one thing that I wouldn't buy from them is the # 116 combination turning and facing holder (unless they have changed it).  J have one from Yuasa that is probably my most used single holder.  And Aloris also makes one.  It holds two triangular inserts (which can be either Carbide or HSS). And the inserts are oriented so that they will turn or face to a shoulder.  I have only ever seen a photograph of the one sold by Shars but if the photo is correct, both of the inserts are rotated either + or -30 degrees and they won't (cut to a shoulder).


----------



## ExoFatty (Nov 8, 2021)

thanks for all the input guys!  i bought the China made quick change axa tool holder.   luckily i have a mill and cut the base to fit my lathe.  Time to cut more!


----------



## 748 (Mar 7, 2022)

I got a 4904 about a month ago. The cast iron cross-slide attachment for the taper attachment is broken, but I can weld that. My question is how it works. It looks to me like I need to drop the cross-slide nut out of the cross-slide, setup the taper attachment and use the tool post slide to adjust the material removed. Is that how it works?


----------

